
Gitkraken no longer free for self hosted repos - notdan
https://blog.axosoft.com/gitkraken-v6-0/
======
indentit
This article is mainly about performance improvements, so I guess GitKraken
wanted to remain competitive since Sublime Merge was released. But not being
able to use it for private repos (sometimes I work on a project I plan to
release as open source in private until I'm ready for the world to see it)
without paying yearly is potentially a deal breaker for some, no?

